# Sagehens??



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Sittin here in KS wanted to hear a little bit of news...


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

all i heard was the Open scapped the 1st series. Some massive hunts, one dog went down. Way hot early. Went to delayed double with blind down middle,long flyer short retired. josh, wasnt Dixie that went down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry, don't know much. Tough conditions today. Very, very warm. First series of the Open didn't go so well and the heat took its toll on a couple of dogs.  Judges scrapped that series and the revised one didn't start until 12:30 or so. Double with a blind.

13 back to the water blind started at about 4:30. Yes, 3rd series of an Open starting on Friday afternoon.

This is only what I have been told. Don't kill the messenger. ;-)


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks, but dixie is sitting next to me on the couch in KS.

good info Mel.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, sorry I wasted my time posting.


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

The 23 dog Qual finished at 5:30 results are as follows:

1st - #18 Serene Lakes Quacker Knacker - O/H Angie Niles
2nd - #12 Flyway's Chester B-Gone H/ Jeff Schilz
3rd - #24 Applewood's Bow Rider At Sealion MH O/H Wendy Pennington
4th - #7 Delta Gold SunSuite Accelerondo MH WCX O/H Debbie Tandoc
RJ - #19 Watermark's Miss Kali Hart O/H Sonya Harrigfeld
JAMS
#6 Serene Lakes Powder Hound MH O/H Angie Niles
#14 ******'s Ice Cold Bud II. O/H Bill Lawson
#15 S.R. Magicgold's Celtic Causeway MH WCX O/H Cheryl Baca
#16 Kirkwood's Royalty of Waterfowl O/H Casey Adams
#20 Carbon's Play Girl O/H Luann Pleasant

The same judges will start the 41 dog Am Saturday morning.

Debbie Tandoc
(and quite pleased with our FT "dabble" with the 4th on his 4th birthday!)


----------



## KPL (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations Debbie! Way to go! 

Kerry


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

unofficial open call backs to the 4th - Saturday morning -
9, 10, 13, 16, 19, 20, 21, 23, 25, 32


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Billy's Lilly should be on that list, too. Eleven back. Hope Judy's dog is okay.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Codatango said:


> (and quite pleased with our FT "dabble" with the 4th on his 4th birthday!)


Congratulations Debbie!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Well, huge thanks to Bill Sargenti, for Reagan's second place today. FC and qualified for the National. Number one Open dog last year, Lilly got first....so Billy gets the pone-two punch today! Way to go Billy...... Thank-you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Lynn Moore said:


> Well, huge thanks to Bill Sargenti, for Reagan's second place today. FC and qualified for the National. Number one Open dog last year, Lilly got first....so Billy gets the pone-two punch today! Way to go Billy...... Thank-you!


Ha, does that mean I have to agree now with Mike's post on FB that said Billy is truly blessed? ;-)

Way to go Lynn, Michael, Reagan and Mr. Sargenti! (Can't believe I called him that. lol).


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS LYNN AND MICHAEL!!!!!

And keep us informed on the dogs the had trouble with the heat, please!

Debbie


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow! Congratulations Lynn,Michael,Billy Reagan.

Congratulations to Billy and Lilly on the first.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Congratulations Lynn & Michael


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Lynn and Michael on qualifying for yet another National,don't know what the streak is at but can't remember when you werent qualified for one...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Super quick hijack here...Bon you coming out for it or what?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Super quick hijack here...Bon you coming out for it or what?


just depends on the finance$....the way things are going ..the answer would be no..


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Am - 12 dogs to the 4th - 3, 6, 7, 8, 13, 16,17,19, 20, 24, 33, 37

open - 1 & 2 post by Lynn - 3rd Dick Ellis #36 - 4th Sargenti #20 Lucky 
No RJ or Jams 

Derby - first #4, 2nd #2, 3rd #1, 4th #5, RJ #8, Jams #6 and #10


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Fred, you are a busy man. Not only judging, but also posting reports on RTF. Thanks for filling us in.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you Fred.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Am 
1st - #24 Blue - Missy Bell 
2nd - #6 Ruby - Don Graves
3rd - #20 Pitch - Janis Olsen
4th - #37 Poncho - Mary Ahlgren
RJ - #8 River - Wendy Pennington

Jams - #3 Gypsy Missy Bell / #13 Boogie Ken Jackson / #16 Bug Karen Young
/ #17 Crash Julie Cole / #19 Racer Jim Gerhold / 33 Hydro Vern Cooney /


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

way to go Ruby with Don Graves on placing 2nd in the Amateur


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Missy and Blue are a fantastic team. Congratulations


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all who placed and jammed the Am.


----------

